# Arizona Q joints?



## DATsBBQ (Feb 8, 2006)

Wife & I are thinking about taking a road trip through  Flagstaff, to Williams, to Chino Valley, Prescott & Sedona then back to Colorado later this month. Any suggestions on places to eat good Q?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 8, 2006)

One of the guys on this forum has a place over there in Wikieup on 93 I think. His Avatar says "Eat at Joes" or something. I think it is this forum, I'm on so many......

Yeah, here ya go

http://www.eatatjoesbarbecue.com/


----------



## Finney (Feb 8, 2006)

Just remember, he's closed Wed. :!:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 11, 2006)

*AZ Q*

Thanks for the tip.  I did read some online reviews of Eat at Joes BBQ and all three reviews gave the joint top marks. But Wikieup is going to be too far out of the way this trip.

We plan to stop at Big Foot BBQ in Flagstaff as we have to drive through Flagstaff coming & going.

Did find a reference to Potbelly BBQ in Chino, but no website. We'll stop there while we look at real estate in Chino.

DATsBBQ


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 11, 2006)

Try checking out these folks out

http://www.azbbqa.com/

I've seen 'em discuss BBQ joints a few times.


----------

